# Aftermarket Rims Help!!!!



## A&J Cruzin (Aug 8, 2011)

tire rack and discount tire have some..but not many


----------



## Cruze_EcoJAY (Nov 29, 2011)

A&J Cruzin said:


> tire rack and discount tire have some..but not many


Ya I came across both sites, did not see any i like


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

wheelsnext.com
carid.com


----------



## Cruze_EcoJAY (Nov 29, 2011)

iKermit said:


> wheelsnext.com
> carid.com


wheelsnext doesnt have any 5x105 patterns. They say they fit the cruze but they dont you would need spacers


----------



## Cruze_EcoJAY (Nov 29, 2011)

iKermit said:


> wheelsnext.com
> carid.com


thank iKermit found a pair carid.com


----------



## Autotekpro421 (Jan 8, 2012)

i dont understand why GM went with 5 x 105.. its such a farfetched pattern. Kinda stabs the 'personalization' category in the back.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Autotekpro421 said:


> i dont understand why GM went with 5 x 105.. its such a farfetched pattern. Kinda stabs the 'personalization' category in the back.


Its because GM is proud of what it makes, I mean lets face it; make a new bolt pattern, and force you to pay more money in order to alter their product.


----------



## Autotekpro421 (Jan 8, 2012)

That's a valid point. But if that were the case, why wouldnt "GM Performance" manufacture a small line of "optional" aftermarket style wheels. Considering wheels are one of the first products car buyers fantasize about on their 'new' vehicle.. and would be easiest to sell with a new vehicle. I mean, if you are willing to pay 900 bucks for bluetooth capabilities and 'uplevel' audio.. why not pay an extra 1000 or so for a nice set of 18's or whatever you prefer? People desire different options.. just a thought.


----------



## Autotekpro421 (Jan 8, 2012)

And as long as the Cruze and whatever other vehicles hold this particular pattern stay popular, aftermarket wheel companies will soon make the 105 pattern 'commom' in their selection. Atleast if GM provides extra wheel/size/tire options.. the money is still going to GM.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Autotekpro421 said:


> That's a valid point. But if that were the case, why wouldnt "GM Performance" manufacture a small line of "optional" aftermarket style wheels. Considering wheels are one of the first products car buyers fantasize about on their 'new' vehicle.. and would be easiest to sell with a new vehicle. I mean, if you are willing to pay 900 bucks for bluetooth capabilities and 'uplevel' audio.. why not pay an extra 1000 or so for a nice set of 18's or whatever you prefer? People desire different options.. just a thought.


They have a set of 17" Chrome rims for 1500; 2700 with tires and extras.

Accessories Details


----------



## Autotekpro421 (Jan 8, 2012)

Oh wow, holy price. Not much of a selection regardless, and only available for 1/2LT models. Weak approach..


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Autotekpro421 said:


> Oh wow, holy price. Not much of a selection regardless, and only available for 1/2LT models. Weak approach..


and LS. Besides, like I already said, they don't want you to encourage you to change your car.


----------



## Clarkjs21 (Jan 11, 2012)

Im currently a guest on here but will get an account in just a minute. I work at discount tire and will be getting my cruze LTZ probably in April or May depending on how things are going. In any event back on topic. Me and my brother were looking up wheels for the cruze because I want to get some 16's for my cruze so I can get in to Michellin Destiny tires at 225/60/16 size.

We didn't find many companies making 5-105 bolt pattern wheels and the only ones listed on discount tire's website are as follows:

16" Drag Specialties: Drag DR-33, Konig: Zero-in
17" Drag Specialties: Drag DR-33, Rage: A5
18" None listed on site

Thats all we have for 5-105 on our website but Ill look in to some more if I get a chance tomorrow at work.


----------



## Autotekpro421 (Jan 8, 2012)

wheelsnext.com seemed to have the best selection. No offense to discount tire by any means! lol but ive been looking there and have found a few 18" sets im tossing over.


----------



## Clarkjs21 (Jan 11, 2012)

None taken, I havent checked in to that site yet so I couldnt really post about them. I think Ill go take a look though and see what they have to offer. If you do have a discount tire near you keep in mind that we can get wheels/tires from anyone and will typically if not always beat their prices.


----------



## Autotekpro421 (Jan 8, 2012)

yeah.. apparently when you put a 2011 Cruze in the vehicle search.. there are 749 different matches? lol 100% fitment guarentee, sooo.... haha


----------



## Clarkjs21 (Jan 11, 2012)

Yeah, I was looking at that myself. I dont care for the fact that they dont actually list the 5-105 fitment. Makes me doubtful that all those wheels actually are available for the cruze. Im not going to order wheels from them just to see if theyre the right fitment ... lol


----------



## Autotekpro421 (Jan 8, 2012)

yeah i hear that.. i sent them an email im waiting to here back. Ill share the answer when its available.


----------



## Clarkjs21 (Jan 11, 2012)

Would be appreciated. I really cant believe that they have that many 5-105 fitment's with how few vehicles use that bolt pattern but you never know


----------



## Cruze_EcoJAY (Nov 29, 2011)

Going with these sparcos in an 18"


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

idd go for rotiform blqs 19x9.5


----------



## Cruze_EcoJAY (Nov 29, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> idd go for rotiform blqs 19x9.5


not my style


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

looking for some bbs styled rims for the cruze....really like the rims skills put on his car just dont know where he got them from!


----------



## wolfstone (May 25, 2011)

18x8j with 245/40/18

Look forward to the summer when i can get these on again , winter tires on at the moment on the stock alloys (-10 cel and about 6 inch snow at the moment)


----------



## Kevnnm (Feb 2, 2012)

Apex platinum right here
Ultra Wheel
Look awsome on my black cruze!


----------



## Cvarg (Nov 26, 2011)

Those wheels are EXACTLY what I am looking for, those really would look amazing on my black cruze too!!!


----------



## eagleco (May 3, 2011)

I am using the same Sparco's for my snow tires but in a 16" size. Making It Digital has bowtie center cap overlays that fit nicely over that big S.


----------



## Cruze_EcoJAY (Nov 29, 2011)

eagleco said:


> I am using the same Sparco's for my snow tires but in a 16" size. Making It Digital has bowtie center cap overlays that fit nicely over that big S.


Nice. Why so small lol. Im gonna get the 18s and leave the s. always been a sparco fan. And im just goin to use my stock ecos for snow wheels. Cant wait for spring to order them wrapped in a hancook summer performance tire


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Cruze_EcoJAY said:


> Nice. Why so small lol. Im gonna get the 18s and leave the s. always been a sparco fan. And im just goin to use my stock ecos for snow wheels. Cant wait for spring to order them wrapped in a hancook summer performance tire


His winter tires are for 16" rims lol.

@ wolf: How much were those bad boys?? :th_coolio: They look clean


----------

